# Fireworks or guns?



## Kacey (May 27, 2007)

How do you tell the difference between the sound of fireworks and the sound of a gun?  A few minutes ago, I heard two loud explosion-type noises, which I assumed were fireworks, which seemed to be somewhat east of my house, based on the sound.  Since fireworks are illegal around here (fire danger), I called the non-emergency line instead of 911.  The police operator told me that someone about 6 or 7 blocks east and 1 block south of me had called a few minutes earlier and reported shots fired somewhat west of them - so between their house and mine.  This is somewhat disturbing - both the sound itself and the thought that it could be shots instead of fireworks.  How do you know?  I mean, fireworks are illegal and potentially dangerous - but if the sound really was a gun instead of fireworks, my level of concern is much higher.  It's been maybe 10 minutes (I was on hold with the non-emergency line for a couple of minutes) and I haven't heard anything else... but it does make me wonder.

As an additional question - if you are in your home and hear shots several blocks away, what do you do besides call 911?  Close the windows if they're open, or just stay away?  Go in the basement?  Something else?


----------



## Obliquity (May 27, 2007)

I think I have been around guns long enough to recognize the difference. Not really sure the differences can be explained except that a gunshot will most often have a much sharper report and may echo.

If it is nearby and you have concerns, by all means, button up and get low. (Not necessarily in that order.)


----------



## Drac (May 27, 2007)

Obliquity said:


> I think I have been around guns long enough to recognize the difference. Not really sure the differences can be explained except that a gunshot will most often have a much sharper report and may echo.
> 
> If it is nearby and you have concerns, by all means, button up and get low. (Not necessarily in that order.)


 
Well said and I agree about the differences between fireworks and gunshots..You have to experience it for yourself 100 times or so, and we LEO's still get fooled on accasion..IF you hear something and do not see a man or woman running up the street with a weapon call the non-emergency number..Stay away from the windows and as Obliquity said "get low".If you're really concerned then by all means head to the basement..


----------



## terryl965 (May 27, 2007)

I have no clue but I know this if I hear it I'm ducking and asking the question afterwards.


----------



## tellner (May 28, 2007)

Like Obliquity said, after a while you can just tell. 

We used to have shots fired a lot more often in my neighborhood. It was almost always at night when we were upstairs. At first I'd hit the deck. Then I realized that 


If there are just a few rounds getting cooked off somewhere in the area the odds of them ending up anywhere near me were about zero
If we're up on the second floor lying down wouldn't help
It was almost always just a few shots from one gun. By the time you get down it's all going to be over
We don't currently know anyone who has a reason to be shooting at us. Odds are greatly against anyone firing at our house. If they are we need to get to the phone and the gun safe
On New Year's and the Fourth of July the dipshits are out in force. It's best not to be anywhere nearby until at least two in the morning because they're firing off all sorts of stuff in all directions. Take the dogs. Take the cats. Go somewhere else.


----------



## Carol (May 28, 2007)

Gunshots have a different timbre but IMO the only way to really know the difference is for one to fire a few different guns at the range to get a feel for how pistols, rifles, and shotguns really sound.   The sound is something that needs to be experienced to be understood, it can't really be picked up from movie/tv sound effects because the recording process doesn't capture the magnitude of the sound.  Some of the VA Tech students didn't recognize the sounds of gunshots either, with some of them saying they heard what sounded like "loud banging on the walls."


----------



## Sukerkin (May 28, 2007)

I was going to say that if it sounds like a 'gunshot' then in all likelyhood it isn't because our ears have been trained by the movies to 'recognise' the wrong sound but *Carol* beat me to it

 ... plus voices a lot more experienced than mine have answered too.  

My exposure to gunfire has been either on the rifle-range, hunting wabbits with .22LR or hearing shotguns all Sunday on the hills around town as farmers dealt with various varmints.

Oh, how could I forget this?  I've had one nearby, indoors experience of firearms sound via one loony letting off a 1911A1 Colt in our house during a riotous party (that was *long* ago in my biker days)).  That was *loud* .


----------



## jks9199 (May 28, 2007)

Obliquity said:


> I think I have been around guns long enough to recognize the difference. Not really sure the differences can be explained except that a gunshot will most often have a much sharper report and may echo.
> 
> If it is nearby and you have concerns, by all means, button up and get low. (Not necessarily in that order.)


I agree...  Generally the difference is something you just have to experience to know.  But sometimes, you just can't tell for sure.

What should you do?  Call 911.  If it seems close by, find cover -- NOT concealment.  Cover is something that will stop bullets, like a solid brick wall.  Concealment won't stop bullets, just hide you.


----------



## Kacey (May 28, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> I agree...  Generally the difference is something you just have to experience to know.  But sometimes, you just can't tell for sure.
> 
> What should you do?  Call 911.  If it seems close by, find cover -- NOT concealment.  Cover is something that will stop bullets, like a solid brick wall.  Concealment won't stop bullets, just hide you.



Y'know, it's comments like this that make me so glad I live in a brick house... with a basement.  If someone has a gun that can go through the foundation concealment isn't going to matter; other than that, I think I'm okay as long as I stay away from the windows.


----------



## Drac (May 28, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> Cover is something that will stop bullets, like a solid brick wall. Concealment won't stop bullets, just hide you.


 
An EXCELLENT post...


----------

